# bolens 1476



## charlie (Aug 17, 2004)

I was recently given a 1476 bolens with a snowthrower and tiller. It isn't running but is in solid shape. Is there a service manual online for this machine? I would like to get it going again


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi Charlie,

Welcome to the forum. Sorry but I don’t have an owners manual for
the 1476 but if you look through the Bolens pages of the forum you
will see the owners manual for the 1250 Large Frame. I also just posted
the Illustrated Parts Manual for the 1476. If you compare it to the parts 
manual for the 1250(also posted on this forum) you will see the 1250 and 
the 1476 were nearly identical, except for the engine. So the 1250 owners
manual should get you a long way toward getting the 1476 running. I will post
the service manual for the Eaton 12 Hydrostatic transmission later this evening.
You can buy a service manual for your engine from planopower.com. 

Feel free to post any questions you have and to jump in on any topics that
interest you. We are all tractorholics here so don’t hold back.


----------



## charlie (Aug 17, 2004)

Thank You for the info. 
I got the engine to turn over easily, but it has a rap. It didn't have much engine oil, and I haven't dared check the hydraulic fluid level or condition. I would say the previous owner didn't believe in maintenance. As soon as I get info on the wisconsin engine, I will begin a rebuild. Are service manuals available for the attachments as well? 
Charlie


----------

